# the little BMC GARAGE..... SLT-01 (BLACK / SWISS / PHONAK)



## thedips

hey guys.. just was working in the garage.. in the middle of building up some bmcs.... thought it would be cool to take a picture.....

this is what i was working on this past weekend.... ill take pics when they are complete.... 

all are slt-01s  
now need to add racemaster to the stable.


----------



## benchpress265

Nice collection, and I only have one SL01


----------



## 2002

All those bikes yours? Nice collection.


----------



## takl23

Very very nice!! Send one my if you're bored....


Tim


----------



## thedips

new pic...


----------



## JohnHenry

thedips said:


> new pic...


Is that a ritchey "wet white" stem on the first from the left?

If so, could you post up a little closer pic of the cockpit? 

I am considering one for my streetfire build.


----------



## Magsdad

I am almost certain that its not the Ritchey. It looks like the FSA OS-115.

http://road.fullspeedahead.com/fly.aspx?layout=product&taxid=113&pid=204


----------



## womensecks

Correct, it's the FSA OS-115 stem in white.

I can vouch, the bar/stem combo is pretty hot.


----------



## teffisk

My OS-115 white stem just came in today. It is effin beautiful, even on my crappy bike now. It will look way better on my white caad9 and I am getting the bars and post to match. it should all contrast nicely with the black rival


----------



## thedips

new images... just wanna post up..
not sure what wheels to use... yes all of them have shimano splines....


----------



## Gretzky

Don't use the Bora's.. they are terrible! Give them to me ASAP


----------



## DM.Aelis

HAhahahhahhahaa.

Yeah, I mean, the whole campy wheel/shimano group dichotomy must kill you.

Send them to me so you can sleep at night. It's in your best interest!


----------



## thedips

to tell you the truth i stopped riding on them... i just dont feel right.. they felt like they were too expensive too nice..... waiting for campy of course... but its a blast to see people stare and ask... are those BORAS with ultegra? hahahahahahaha everyone looks so confused...


----------



## PigmyRacer

I would put the Hed's, then it would be like "Pimp my road bike"


----------



## Gretzky

thedips said:


> to tell you the truth i stopped riding on them... i just dont feel right..


Let me know when I can help you out by putting them on my BMC :thumbsup:


----------



## thedips

PigmyRacer said:


> I would put the Hed's, then it would be like "Pimp my road bike"


nice... while im at it.. i should add a pinball machine to the handlebars and 2 12"s hanging off the rear saddle....


----------



## thedips

Gretzky said:


> Let me know when I can help you out by putting them on my BMC :thumbsup:



hey gretzky.. do you have a white bmc slc01??? i think i saw you riding the other day. wearing a rock fit..


----------



## Gretzky

thedips said:


> hey gretzky.. do you have a white bmc slc01??? i think i saw you riding the other day. wearing a rock fit..


I do have a white Pro Machine, but no Rock kit. Where do you usually ride?


----------



## Gretzky

Gretzky said:


> I do have a white Pro Machine, but no Rock kit. Where do you usually ride?


Now that I think of it, you may have seen Justin. He is one of 3 of us rocking the BMC, and he also owns a Rock Racing (white) jersey. 
But you'll usually see us rocking Kings kits :thumbsup:


----------



## thedips

Gretzky said:


> Now that I think of it, you may have seen Justin. He is one of 3 of us rocking the BMC, and he also owns a Rock Racing (white) jersey.
> But you'll usually see us rocking Kings kits :thumbsup:


i get my bike serviced at KINGs - sealbeach.... :thumbsup: the emps know my bike for sure... i usually ride around PV-santamonica... and irvine - hb .... 


if justin is tall and skinny then i may have seen him...


----------



## Gretzky

thedips said:


> if justin is tall and skinny then i may have seen him...


And covered with tats :thumbsup: 



thedips said:


> i get my bike serviced at KINGs - sealbeach.... :thumbsup: the emps know my bike for sure... i usually ride around PV-santamonica... and irvine - hb ....


Right on! You should come out and ride with the team! You're more than welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## Atomant

Hi Thedips, very nice bmc's you have. I am looking to get an slt 01 soon. May I know what size are you currently using on your team machine?

I see that your colour slt's colour scheme is white at the seatube/toptube junction and red at the toptube/headtube junction while the one I might be getting is on the reverse. I like yours better.


----------



## alfa011

And I thought I was a SLT01 "freak". I've met my match.
Oh master! I bow to you!


----------



## c0d3man

So which one handles best ?


----------



## thedips

c0d3man said:


> So which one handles best ?


Wow what a time machine I just googled BMc slt01 and found my old post... It's been a while and I've been through quite a few bikes and parts... But one thing still stays true...

Still have my BMc w/ fulcrum racing zeros.... And mechanical dura ace... I love this bike
View attachment 274849


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

…


----------



## carbonLORD

Miss mine...










*BUT* Having a C59 and S-WORKS Venge dulls the loss, _somewhat_. She was a great ride that lasted 7 years.


----------



## B05

Anyone got an Astana BMC frame?

There was one for sale on EBAY a month ago. It was a beauty.


----------



## m1k30710

Hi, I just bought mine from my friend exactly the same like your slt01. Could you please tell me more about the bike? Is it special model? What year is it? and how much was it brand new? because I've been doing research about this color, I couldn't find anything about it. You are my only link to the same exact one....Thanks much


----------



## carbonLORD

*You want to sell it? *I regret selling mine. Would have made a fine crit bike.

Original MSRP on Competitive Cyclist's web site was $3000 with Easton EC90 fork, Seat Post and FSA headset.

I have never seen another one, other than yours in this same color, (with the gray band on the top tube). It is a 2003 mode. The following year they did away with the gray band and made it a white outline instead.

I bought mine on eBay for $900 and sold the fork in favor for one of my own (at the time when I was doing carbon cranks, posts, bars etc.) I sold it after 7 years of use in 2011 for $1400 replacing it with a Colnago C59.

I owned a 57cm which has a 58.5 top tube length.

Hubolt the watch manufacturer did a promotional stint with BMC and showcased this model:

https://www.google.com/search?q=Huboldt+watch&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t#q=Hublot+BMC

Other then that, there is no information on this color and I've never seen another 57 for sale in any marketplace.

Make sure you do not exceed 4nm of torque on the seat clamp or risk cracking the alloy skeleton section. I know it says 5nm max but dont do it. Use carbon paste, start with 3nm and alternate the bolts working your way up to 4nm. I saw a few (might have been just paint) with hairline cracks from over tightening this section.

You can get replacement derailleur hangers for $25 from CC or on eBay.

The bike rides like aluminum, stiff and corners like no other. It handles road buzz marginally but it is a lean, mean racing machine so don't feel you have to baby it. I am 6'3" at 195lbs and beat the shhhh out of mine with no issues.

Enjoy it! I'll find another one day hopefully in as good of condition as yours.

Anything else I can tell you about it, just ask.

Cheers,

cL


----------



## m1k30710

carbonLORD said:


> *You want to sell it? *I regret selling mine. Would have made a fine crit bike.
> 
> Original MSRP on Competitive Cyclist's web site was $3000 with Easton EC90 fork, Seat Post and FSA headset.
> 
> I have never seen another one, other than yours in this same color, (with the gray band on the top tube). It is a 2003 mode. The following year they did away with the gray band and made it a white outline instead.
> 
> I bought mine on eBay for $900 and sold the fork in favor for one of my own (at the time when I was doing carbon cranks, posts, bars etc.) I sold it after 7 years of use in 2011 for $1400 replacing it with a Colnago C59.
> 
> I owned a 57cm which has a 58.5 top tube length.
> 
> Hubolt the watch manufacturer did a promotional stint with BMC and showcased this model:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Huboldt+watch&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t#q=Hublot+BMC
> 
> Other then that, there is no information on this color and I've never seen another 57 for sale in any marketplace.
> 
> Make sure you do not exceed 4nm of torque on the seat clamp or risk cracking the alloy skeleton section. I know it says 5nm max but dont do it. Use carbon paste, start with 3nm and alternate the bolts working your way up to 4nm. I saw a few (might have been just paint) with hairline cracks from over tightening this section.
> 
> You can get replacement derailleur hangers for $25 from CC or on eBay.
> 
> The bike rides like aluminum, stiff and corners like no other. It handles road buzz marginally but it is a lean, mean racing machine so don't feel you have to baby it. I am 6'3" at 195lbs and beat the shhhh out of mine with no issues.
> 
> Enjoy it! I'll find another one day hopefully in as good of condition as yours.
> 
> Anything else I can tell you about it, just ask.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> cL




Thanks for the info, and yes I wanna sell it, the reason is just because it's kinda too big for me. Other than that, just like you described, it's a really fast bike and great overall. Let me know if you are interested. Size 55, Ultegra components with dura ace rear derailleur and rolf prima vigor wheels.


----------



## carbonLORD

Unfortunately I need a 57, darn! Ah well, you should be able to fetch a pretty penny for it. Yes, the older BMC's you had to go down a full size on. Up until only a few years back even. I always check the top tube and head tube length when shopping for them. Best of luck with the sale.


----------



## bike.racer

*2003 bmc slt-01*

I believe your bike is a 2003 SLT01. It says TRF03 on the rear chainstays, which gets confused with being the model number, but it's not. They eliminated that wording on the chainstays on later models.


----------

